# Special Assessments in South Africa- Is anyone walking away?



## ira g (Jul 7, 2010)

With the advent of many Special Assessments at many South African timeshares are any tuggers walking away? With the questionable trading power in RCI and the rapidly increasing maintenance fees are we just abandoning our units? Since these units are in South Africa are there any credit score issues?


----------



## philemer (Jul 7, 2010)

ira g said:


> With the advent of many Special Assessments at many South African timeshares are any tuggers walking away? With the questionable trading power in RCI and the rapidly increasing maintenance fees are we just abandoning our units? Since these units are in South Africa are there any credit score issues?



Not walking away yet but I'm trying to sell my Tenbury unit through capeescape.co.za  I bought the unit through them about 5 or 6 years ago. Two days ago I got a letter from the resort saying that they are going to poll the owners and see if they'd rather pay a  S.A. (R6,000>7,000 range) for refurbishment or to "terminate" the "Timesharing Scheme". If the latter then the units would be turned into rentals. I'm not how much $$ that we owners would receive or have to pay if this happened.

If you just give your unit back to the resort I'm not sure what the credit score implications would be, since SA is a foreign country. Anyone one had an experience with this issue?

Hey, it was a good ride while it lasted.


----------



## ira g (Jul 7, 2010)

Is Tenbury managed by First Resorts?


----------



## philemer (Jul 7, 2010)

ira g said:


> Is Tenbury managed by First Resorts?



You guessed it.  or rather


----------



## spiceycat (Jul 30, 2010)

though them being able to rent it - was walking away.

or am I missing something>

got Tenbury too - but my trades were still okay. of course my taste were simple - Orlando.


----------



## lillloyd (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello,

Just curious to see how others are handling this (First Resorts in SA, conversion to points system vs. walking away, etc.)

I'm finding the entire process very confusing.  It seems that they're saying we have the option to keep the timeshare system, but only if 1) you pay R7000 special levy fee for every timeshare week you own and 2) if all the other owners vote for it (which they're saying is very unlikely).

The points system isn't terribly appealing to me, but the alternative seems to be paying R14,000 for our two weeks.  Frankly we'd rather just be done with it at this point (I'm not even sure that the new points-based club offerings would work for us since we reside in the US).

It also seems that although we've paid already for the 2011 timeshare levys, this is not being credited under either option.

Anyone else dealing with the same issues?


----------



## Dottie (Nov 22, 2010)

philemer said:


> Not walking away yet but I'm trying to sell my Tenbury unit through capeescape.co.za  I bought the unit through them about 5 or 6 years ago. Two days ago I got a letter from the resort saying that they are going to poll the owners and see if they'd rather pay a  S.A. (R6,000>7,000 range) for refurbishment or to "terminate" the "Timesharing Scheme". If the latter then the units would be turned into rentals. I'm not how much $$ that we owners would receive or have to pay if this happened.
> 
> If you just give your unit back to the resort I'm not sure what the credit score implications would be, since SA is a foreign country. Anyone one had an experience with this issue?
> 
> Hey, it was a good ride while it lasted.



Phil, it probably makes a difference if the resort wants the week back as a gift. I gave back a Glenmore because they were willing.  My credit score was not dinged at all.  I also gave one to a SA salesperson who wanted it.  No problem there either. These were several years ago.  Times were different. It would not hurt to ask the resorts now if they want them back.  So far, the weeks are still good to convert to RCI regular points. It would sure be nice if RCI revalues them up.


----------



## Carolinian (Nov 22, 2010)

As to Stewart ''The Bullfrog'' Lamont, his Club Leisure Group (which owns First Resorts), and their shady points clubs, I suggest you read through posts 2, 4, and 7 of this thread:

http://www.timeshareforums.com/foru...r-areas/93039-takeover-attempt-dikhololo.html

They contain all the files on Froggy and his operations from the old Crimeshare site, which was run by officers of the Timeshare Consumers Association of the UK.





lillloyd said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just curious to see how others are handling this (First Resorts in SA, conversion to points system vs. walking away, etc.)
> 
> ...


----------



## joanjake (Nov 28, 2010)

*Waling Away*

We walked.  Seapoint.    Had some difficulty doing it as we kept getting letters saying we owed maintenance fees...even threatened to "collect" and report.   Emailed the gal in S.A.(First Resorts....who else?) who did the paperwork.  Finally got it settled and haven't been hassled.


----------

